# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Laproscopie/Laparoscopie - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Laparoscopie*

Laparoscopie is in de heelkunde de inspectie van de buikholte op een minimaal invasieve methode, ook wel minimaal invasieve chirurgie genoemd.

Laparoscopie kan worden uitgevoerd door de chirurg en de gynaecoloog. Met de patiënt onder narcose wordt er een incisie gemaakt in onderste rand van de navel. Hierin wordt met een naald koolzuurgas CO2 in de buikholte geblazen. Daarna wordt de naald eruit gehaald en met behulp van een trocart (een soort priem) een opening gemaakt in de buikholte via de incisie. Hierdoor gaat de endoscoop waarmee de buikholte geïnspecteerd kan worden. Eventueel worden er nog meer openingen gemaakt waardoor instrumenten (zuigers, tangen, scharen, coaguleerapparatuur, naaldvoerders, etc) heen kunnen. Lokalisatie is afhankelijk van de ziekte en het (behandelings)plan.

(bron: Wikipedia.org)

----------


## Agnes574

*Laparoscopie*

*kijkoperatie via de buikwand*
Bij de laparoscopie kijkt en opereert de gynaecoloog via de buikwand. Hiertoe maakt hij een of meer kleine sneetjes (ongeveer één centimeter) in de buikwand en brengt daardoor eerst een holle naald in de buikwand waardoor een onschadelijk koolzuurgas in de buik wordt gespoten. Hierdoor kunnen de verschillende organen beter bekeken worden. Vervolgens brengt hij via hetzelfde gat een kijkbuis (de laparoscoop) in de buik en het beeld wordt vervolgens op een monitor geprojecteerd. Via extra sneetjes kunnen instrumenten in de buik gebracht worden, waarmee verklevingen kunnen worden verwijderd maar waarmee ook de hele baarmoeder verwijdert kan worden. 

Ook via de vagina kunnen instrumenten ingebracht worden en soms wordt ook in de vagina of baarmoeder een sneetje gemaakt, waardoor bijvoorbeeld grote vleesbomen verwijderd kunnen worden maar ook de baarmoeder (in stukjes) als deze verwijderd wordt. 

Het grote voordeel van de kleine sneetjes is dat de wonden sneller genezen, de darmen na afloop sneller weer normaal functioneren en dat het buikvlies minder geprikkeld wordt. Het verblijf in het ziekenhuis kan hierdoor kort zijn en het herstel zal sneller gaan. 

(bron: gyneacologie.nl)

----------


## dorstef

Bedankt voor deze informatie.groeten Doreen

----------

